# Thick barrel fountain pen



## rogerwaskow (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all

I am desperately in search of a fountain pen kit with a thick barrell and a matt silver/chrome, or bruched stainless steel finish. Can any body help me?


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Not that you should do this, but how about lightly hitting the finish with steel wool?  Will give that scratched to hell look like brushed aluminum...maybe.  *Not responsible for trashed kits!*


----------



## ssajn (Dec 14, 2011)

Like Tim said,
Not responsible for trashed kits!
You might try acid etching cream available at craft stores. It will frost glass so I'm assuming it would do the same on plating.


----------

